
Starting June apps submitted to the App Store must support IPv6-only networking - esad
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=05042016a
======
p1mrx
They announced the same thing in August, with a target of "early 2016":

[https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=08282015a](https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=08282015a)

So this isn't really new; they're just extending the deadline.

